# Free tuna...or $25



## Don M. (Sep 1, 2015)

It appears that Starkist has been selling cans of tuna that are not completely filled....and someone caught them.  There is now a Class Action suit against Starkist, and if you bought any of their product in recent years, you can file a claim, and get either 50 cans of tuna, or $25.  Here are the details.....

ime.com/money/4012157/starkist-tuna-class-action-lawsuit/?xid=gplusshare

https://www.tunalawsuit.com/Home.aspx


----------



## imp (Sep 1, 2015)

Wonder by way of covering the cost of reimbursement, what kind of crap will Starkist be including in full cans in the future? Guaranteed it will look like, smell like, even taste like, tuna.    imp


----------



## Falcon (Sep 1, 2015)

I'll stick to Chicken of the Sea.


----------

